# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Tjedan dojenja u Varaždinu i Čakovcu

## Poslid

Drage forumašice

Ove godine Udruga Roda obilježava Tjedan dojenja postavljanjem štandova u 10 gradova. 

Štndovi će biti postavljeni 07.10. , u subotu od 09-14 sati
- u Varaždinu na Trgu slobode, kod Crkve Sv.Nikole
- U Čakovcu na Franjevačkom trgu, isto kod Crkve ili kod Soho bara - što je kome draže  :Razz:  )

Ovo je poziv svim forumašicama i zainteresiranima da nam se pridruže na štandu, osobno nas upoznaju, upoznaju se s našim radom. Možda nam se koja od vas odluči i pridružiti.

Dobro došle ste sve, s bebama, tatama, bakama, dedama, prijateljicama...

Na štandu će biti pregršt letaka, brošura i informativnog materijala o dojenju, porodu, roditeljstvu i sl., rodinih majica, a imat ćemo i mali kutak za djecu.

----------


## martinaP

Baš se veselim. Vidimo se, osim ako ne bude baš grdo vrijeme.

----------


## Amalthea

:D

----------


## Adrijana

:Bouncing:

----------


## škorpion

ja vas dođem pogledati i da konačno upoznam Adrijanu :D  :D

----------


## kraljica85

:Trep trep:

----------


## brigita2

Dođem ako ne pokupimo koju boleštinu. Jel treba možda kaj pripremiti, donesti, pomoći?

----------


## Poslid

Samo dođi i obavijesti sve koje poznaješ.

----------


## Adrijana

> ja vas dođem pogledati i da konačno upoznam Adrijanu


 :D

----------


## škorpion

> ja vas dođem pogledati i da konačno upoznam Adrijanu
> 			
> 		
> 
>  :D


A uopće sumnjaš tko bi to mogao biti? :?   :Wink:

----------


## TinnaZ

i mi ćemo biti.
Brigita, ja mislim da ne treba ništa nositi, ali da će sve ručice i glavice dobro doći.

----------


## Adrijana

> A uopće sumnjaš tko bi to mogao biti?


Netko s drugog foruma?

----------


## TinnaZ

ako bude sreće, pa da nas posjete i primalje, patronaža, ginekolozi, neonatolozi, pedijatri - i eto ti dogovaranja i ugovaranja   :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Nadam se da će doći bar oni koje smo pozvali.

----------


## TinnaZ

:D  i ja i ja

----------


## oka

I mi dolazimo obavezno  :D , bar to već kad nismo stigle sudjelovati u pripremi. Negdje sam čitala da možemo kolačiće donijeti?

----------


## Poslid

Ali ti možeš sudjelovati. Budeš s nama na štandu. I ne treba kolačiće. 

Btw. Si si naručila majicu?

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam si naručila (prije godinu dana :/ ), samo nikako da se sastanem sa Amaltheom da mi preda.

----------


## Amalthea

Aha. Al' sad je to već "stara" majica. Sad je IN noviji model   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## martinaP

Gdje se može naručiti majica, i postoje li za bebače i za odrasle?

----------


## TinnaZ

> Aha. Al' sad je to već "stara" majica. Sad je IN noviji model


 ok, onda stari ide s popustom   :Grin:

----------


## Poslid

martina imaš PP

----------


## babyiris

Stižem i ja! To ja krivo zaključujem ili je majica neizbježan rekvizit?

Naime, nemam ju pa bih ju morala naručiti. Gdje? 
Ima netko od vas pa da si ublažim muke?

----------


## Poslid

imaš pp

----------


## Amalthea

> Stižem i ja! To ja krivo zaključujem ili je majica neizbježan rekvizit?
> 
> Naime, nemam ju pa bih ju morala naručiti. Gdje? 
> Ima netko od vas pa da si ublažim muke?


babyiris, čitaj mail   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## babyiris

Hvala, Amaltheice!
Valjda nisam zakasnila!

----------


## MejaiJan

Ja i Jan dolazimo isto. Povest ćemo i jednu trudnicu s nama, ako ne završi u rodilištu prije.   :Smile:    Pozdrav!    :Love:

----------


## apricot

Na štandovima će biti i pristupnice...
Znači, na sljedećem štandiranju možete biti i... službeno   :Wink:

----------


## Poslid

I dođite iz smjera Šenkovca da vidite jambo plakat :D

----------


## Mukica

ah da mi se klonirat pa bit sutra po 15 min na svakom standu u RH
uzivajte sutra  :D  :D  :D

----------


## TinnaZ

Evo da izvijestim bilo je super.
Nismo stilge niti štand složiti kako spada, krenulo je od 10-13h nismo stizale na sve strane. Definitivno nas sljedeći puta mora biti više od 3, sad je bilo dosta gusto.
 :Klap:   bilo je lijepo vrijeme, lokacija super, prolazna a nije trg pa nije bilo moguće proći a da se ne prođe uz štand
Pitanja je bilo svakakvih, od kako imati bolji tretman i ljepši porod nego prošli puta, do pitanja o dojenju, da li dijete stvarno neće dehidrirati ako se isključivo doji prvih 6 mj. do kako prekinuti dojenje 2-godišnjaka koji traži ciku cijeli dan i noć ... ma da nas je bilo više, više bismo se mogle posvetiti razgovorima i pitanjima.
Bio je i prijedlog da se čim prije napravi jedno druženje.

----------


## martinaP

Žao mi je što smo se zadržali tako kratko, ali A. je već bio nervozan i gladan, a ja sam malo presramežljiva za dojenje u javnosti  :Embarassed:  , pa smo išli doma. Drago mi je što je bilo interesa, vidila sam u prolazu da su se interesirali i za platnene pelene.

----------


## TinnaZ

Martina, jesi ti došla ponovo i onda nekud zbrisala dok sam se ja okrenula ...?

----------


## martinaP

Ma da, ali A. je već bio pri kraju strpljenja.

----------


## TinnaZ

ma ja sam nešto trkeljala, i onda se okrenem tebe već nema .. no nema veze, vidimo se nadam se na nakom sastanku uskoro.
BTW, sljedeća aktivnost ne ide bez tebe i Oke, jako nam je na knap bilo.
Znači za štand ljedeće godine ste rezervirane, osim ako ne budete imale dobar izgovor, npr. upravo rođena bebica, ili da ste upravo u rađaoni   :Laughing:

----------


## martinaP

> Znači za štand ljedeće godine ste rezervirane, osim ako ne budete imale dobar izgovor, npr. upravo rođena bebica, ili da ste upravo u rađaoni


Pa nadam se da ne bude baš odmah slijedeće godine  :Grin:   .

----------


## oka

Pa, .. ovaj, ja bih rekla da se slažem s MartinomP,    :No-no:  !

----------


## inamar

Bravo cure, svaka vam cast! Lijepo je bilo vidjeti Rodin stand u Varazdinu.

----------


## TinnaZ

i ti si bila?

----------


## Hera

A ja dva tjedna nikako da otvorim forum jer sam si radi primopredaje na poslu napravila tako gusti raspored da na kraju dana jedva dišem! I još vidim na Tv i čujem na radiju da je tjedan dojenja, pa si mislim, baš bi bilo super kad bi bilo nešto i u Vž, pa sam samo škicnula na portal u prolazu...

Sad mi je žao k'o psu, kak se veli da mi je to promaklo! Nadam se da će skoro biti još kakav skup u Vž...

----------


## TinnaZ

biti će za druženje za članove, i buduće članove   :Smile:  
pripremaju se nekakve radionice, neki projekti, itd. ali većinom šteka na radnoj snazi

----------


## Poslid

Evo da najavim pa da s tim možete računati:

U 11. mjesecu će u Čakovcu biti Eko sajam (04. i 05.11.) na kojem će biti i štand Roda. Promovirat ćemo dojenje kao ekološku hranu i plaltnene pelene - Jer Zemlja nije za jednokratnu upotrebu.

Dakle, zapišite u kalendare i nemoj da netko fali  :Grin:

----------


## brigita2

> Evo da najavim pa da s tim možete računati:
> 
> U 11. mjesecu će u Čakovcu biti Eko sajam (04. i 05.11.) na kojem će biti i štand Roda. Promovirat ćemo dojenje kao ekološku hranu i plaltnene pelene - Jer Zemlja nije za jednokratnu upotrebu.
> 
> Dakle, zapišite u kalendare i nemoj da netko fali


Mi ćemo sigurno falit. Za razlog pogledaj u potpis.

----------


## TinnaZ

:Love:

----------


## babyiris

Nismo bili nezamjećeni, iako manje posjećeni.

Ovak ide priča. Curu stavljam u autosjedalicu, nakon izlaska iz vrtića. Prilazi nam jedna mama i komentira kako je lijepo što sjedi u sjedalici kako njezin neće (nema ni tri godine) pa ga ne forsira.  :shock: 

Naravno da izvukoh knjižicu s tom tematikom. Ona ju brzinski pregleda i konstatirakako je vidjela štandu subotu i kak je to super. Dijete je otišlo doma sjedeći poredsjedalice,a ne u njoj. 

Da dodam. Jučer je bio roditeljski sastanak gdje je teta upozorila roditelje na novost u Kutiću za roditelje i naglasila da su to veoma korisni materijali za svakog roditelja. Riječ je, naravno, o rodinim materijalima!

----------


## inamar

TinaZ, i ja sam bila. Vidimo sa MM i ja na onoj slici na portalu, pričamo s tobom.

Baš mi je drago za Eko sajam u Čakovcu, mi idemo obavezno svake godine. Sjećam se da je prije tri godine i Kamaris imao štand, godinu iza nisu došli iako su imali prijavljen štand, a željno smo ih očekivali zbog platnenih pelena za noc.
Jako dobro da bude štand, tematski dobro paše na sajam i posjećenost sajma je velika.
Dolazimo obavezno, nadam se, sad imam užesnu urtikariju, valjda bude prošla do onda.

----------


## TinnaZ

aha, to si ti  :? 
bila je takva gužva, da možda nisam uspjela pospajati sva lica sa nickovima i imenima

----------

